#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Переиздание Ламрима и издание Нагрима Чже Цонкапы

## Liza Lyolina

Издательство "Нартанг" переиздаст в этом году сочинение Чже Цонкапы "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения" - "Ламрим Ченмо". Новое издание готовится также как и предыдущее, в двух томах, но большего формата. Во втором, исправленном, издании мы заметили несколько опечаток, которые будут исправлены. Сейчас мы просим всех читателей Ламрима, заметивших опечатки или ошибки в этой книге, сообщить нам о них, чтобы исправить их в третьем издании.

Кроме того, у нас как всегда не хватает денег. Поэтому мы, как и с прошлым изданием, проводим подписку. Розничная цена двухтомника сейчас будет 1100 руб. Те, кто подпишется до 26 сентября - должны будут заплатить по 800 руб. (+ расходы по пересылке), а не по 1100 руб.(+ расходы по пересылке). На оптовые заказы от 20 экз - дополнительные скидки. Если же кто-то готов пожертвовать сколько-то денег на это издание - мы обязательно укажем ваши имена в предисловии.

Также сообщаем, что А. Кугявичусом уже почти закончен перевод и второго главного сочинения Чже Цонкапы - "Большое руководство к этапам Мантры" (название условное). Эта книга планируется к выходу в свет в конце 2011 года и будет напечатана в трёх томах и в таком же формате как и издаваемое сейчас 3-е издание Ламрима. Таким образом оба главные сочинения Чже Цонкапы, составляющие комплект и подробно описывающие как путь Сутры, так и путь Тантры впервые станут доступны на русском языке. (Кстати, на другие европейские языки "Большое руководство к этапам Мантры" также полностью ещё не переводилось - и, видимо, с "Нагримом Ченмо" мы так же обгоним Америку, как обогнали с Ламримом.  :Smilie: )

Подписку на "Большое руководство к этапам Мантры" пока мы не объявляем, так как неясно какова будет стоимость этой книги.

Гл. ред. изд-ва "Нартанг" А. Терентьев

P.S. Уважаемые подписчики (из других городов), стоимость пересылки составит 200 руб.,
т.е за двухтомник с пересылкой надо заплатить 1000 руб.
и после сообщите нам пожалуйста на e-mail : books@buddhismofrussia.ru 
свои данные: фио, индекс, почтовый адрес, чтобы мы могли выслать вам книги.

Оплата принимается по нашим банковским и почтовым реквизитам (см.в разделе интернет-магазин)
- в назначении платежа указать "Предоплата за Ламрим от Ф.И.О."

По желанию предоплата для подписчиков из Санкт-Петербурга будет приниматься после 26 августа по
по адресу издательства (Тарвическая ул.) по предварительной договоренности по тел. 710-00-12
Все справки и вопросы по телефону 444-65-95 (Зоя Леонидовна). Всех благ!

http://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/232/

----------

Aion (01.09.2010), Bagira (20.08.2010), Caddy (20.08.2010), Dondhup (21.08.2010), Janna (29.08.2010), Kozlov Kirill (24.08.2010), Nara (20.08.2010), Svarog (20.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.08.2010), Же Ка (20.08.2010), Клим Самгин (20.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.08.2010), Ринат (21.08.2010), Чиффа (20.08.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как подписаться/пожертвовать на издание?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Сегодня издательство обещало прислать инструкции, и я размещу, как пришлют.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Опечатки это ладно, но перевод А. Кугявичуса нуждается в доработках на 100 процентов. Если первые тома переведены с грубыми ошибками то о чем можно говорить насчет тома, посвященному мудрости? Про нгагрим я вообще молчу. Хорошо что-ли что обгоним Америку))) Вперед!!!

----------


## Liza Lyolina

И какие там конкретно грубые ошибки?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы думаете все без ошибок? В одном случае было переведено что индивид отпраится в след. благое рождение если будет больше благой кармы в хорошее рождение в переводе Кугявичуса. Но в оригинале написано толчок какой кармы произойдет. Это грубейшая ошибка. Я сверялся с коммент и с монг. переводом. Там говорится толчок какой кармы произойдет, но не так что какой кармы будет больше и дальше больше, поверьте.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

То есть Кугявичус исказил слово Ламы Цонкапы. У чела может быть 80% благой кармы но на самом деле 20 могут сыграть свою плохую роль. Но в переводе данном говорится что больше лучше и это грубейшая ошибка, поскольку 1 процент плохой кармы при наличии условий может сыграть злую шутку. Это правда. То есть выброс (толчок) какой кармы произойдет это важно.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я думаю что перевод А. Кугявичуса очень сырой, потому что есть основания так считать. Необходимы доработки. Поэтому радости насчет переиздания мне как-то не очень радостны.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Больше. Вообще почти в каждом абзаце несоответствия оригиналу.

----------


## Клим Самгин

Доржик, приведите примеры цитат из Ламрима, которые на ваш взгляд неправильные.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это не на мой взгляд неправильные, а в целом неправильные. Сейчас нет рядом первого тома в переводе Кугявичуса к сожалению, но могу несколько ошибок потом привести.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Вы думаете все без ошибок? В одном случае было переведено что индивид отпраится в след. благое рождение если будет больше благой кармы в хорошее рождение в переводе Кугявичуса. Но в оригинале написано толчок какой кармы произойдет. Это грубейшая ошибка. Я сверялся с коммент и с монг. переводом. Там говорится толчок какой кармы произойдет, но не так что какой кармы будет больше и дальше больше, поверьте.


Давайте конкретно разбираться. На какой странице предполагаемая ошибка? Я могу послать информацию А. Терентьеву и он, как редактор, сверит с тибетским текстом.

Как-то Ваши обвинения в ошибках неубедительно звучат. Если бы Вы с тибетским текстом сверяли... Мало ли, что там в других переводах.

Переводчик и редактор трудились над текстом много лет, обращались за помощью к Учителям для понимания сложных мест, нашли ошибки в английском переводе. А Вы говорите "сырой". 

Хорошо, что перевод есть, и русскоязычные люди имеют возможность изучать Ламрим. Какие-то ошибки есть, как и в любом переводе, я думаю, но уж этот перевод никак не сырой. Интересно, кто бы мог перевести лучше...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Когда отсутствует фактор, способствующий зарождению в потоке ума Пути, позволяющий одновременно осуществлять накопление собрания благоприятствующих условий [накопление духовных заслуг] и устранение препятствующих условий [очищение негативной кармы и омрачений], усердствовать только лишь в одном способствующем условии [т.е. усердствовать в накоплении заслуг, не очищая препятствия или усердствовать в очищении, не накапливая добродетель] то зародить Путь будет крайне трудно. Поэтому для совершенствования ума следует практиковать Семеричный [ритуал], вмещающий сущности накопления и очищения.

Это перевод очень близкий к оригиналу. Переводил с тибетского и старомонгольского. Поверьте что старые монголы очень хорошо как свой второй язык знали тибетский. Теперь сравните его с переводом Кугявичуса.

----------

Dorjela (01.12.2010)

----------


## Клим Самгин

Вот Ламрим, чтоб далеко не искать =)
http://dazan.spb.ru/library5/1/

----------

Доржик (20.08.2010)

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Когда отсутствует фактор, способствующий зарождению в потоке ума Пути, позволяющий одновременно осуществлять накопление собрания благоприятствующих условий [накопление духовных заслуг] и устранение препятствующих условий [очищение негативной кармы и омрачений], усердствовать только лишь в одном способствующем условии [т.е. усердствовать в накоплении заслуг, не очищая препятствия или усердствовать в очищении, не накапливая добродетель] то зародить Путь будет крайне трудно. Поэтому для совершенствования ума следует практиковать Семеричный [ритуал], вмещающий сущности накопления и очищения.
> 
> Это перевод очень близкий к оригиналу. Переводил с тибетского и старомонгольского. Поверьте что старые монголы очень хорошо как свой второй язык знали тибетский. Теперь сравните его с переводом Кугявичуса.


Какая это глава?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

С верхней приведенной ошибкой мне также все ясно. Поскольку смотрел тибетский текст. Это очень поверхностный перевод на русский. Так с легкой руки какой кармы больше туда и отправится. Но там речь идет именно о выбросе кармы. Если надо будет то буду и тибетский отправлять и монгольский, но Кугявичуса перевод неправильный.

----------


## Клим Самгин

Вы можете нормально процитировать Кегявичуса?
Или хотябы сказать какая глава неправильная?

----------

Доржик (21.08.2010)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Или какая страница, 37 б? (По старому изданию стр. 91?).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Общие правила практики 91 стр. 5 пункт. И смысловая ошибка и ошибка в прочтении тибетского слова.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Первое предложение в абзаце совершенно неправильно переведено. Перепутаны гью - причина и гьюд- поток ума. Потом на основе этой ошибки переведено в целом неправильно, подстроена фраза под причину. Смотрел тибетский там идет речь об уме, потоке ума.

----------

Же Ка (23.08.2010), Клим Самгин (21.08.2010)

----------


## Dron

да-да, я тоже запутался. Уровень определит кто-нибудь, или нет?

----------


## До

> Так Вы -- плохой или хороший? Что-то я запуталась...


Диалектика…

----------


## Dron

да. Для кого-то - Брюс Уэйн.
а для кого-то- БЭТМЭН!

----------


## Нико

> Нико, есть замечательный и просто беспрецедентный пример того, как можно переводить не просто с ятями, фитами и проч. (отсутствующими в сетевой версии, но подразумеваемыми), а вообще -- якобы на славянский, а по сути, -- на церковнославянский. : )
> Хотя речь -- о переводе текста "мягкого": того самого Даодэцзина...
> И выполнено это (на мой взгляд) очень качественно по языку. Другое дело, что читать оное, без спец. образования : ), гиблое дело.
> 
> *Вот*.


Юй Кан, я посмотрела.... И, на мой взгляд, это неприемлемо. Вы сами участвовали в этих переводах? Дело в том, что, как и наша жизнь, язык не стоит на месте, а постоянно меняется. Чтобы дхармовые сочинения приносили пользу другим, их нужно переводить на доступном языке, бех всяких древних изысков. А то какой-нибудь юноша или какя-нибудь девушка, взглянув на эти поэмы, ужаснётся   и больше никогда не  пожелает сей "духовности". Поэтому мой лично принцип -- переводить сочинения XIV  века на удобовармимый, современный русский язык.

----------


## Марина В

> ...на мой взгляд, это неприемлемо... ...нужно переводить на доступном языке, бех всяких древних изысков...


Так ведь, была оговорка, что



> ...читать оное, без спец. образования : ), гиблое дело.


Можно это рассматривать просто как интересный образец...  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (05.09.2010)

----------


## Dron

> читать оное, без спец. образования : ), гиблое дело.


это надо писать  на обложке

----------


## До

> Юй Кан, я посмотрела.... И, на мой взгляд, это неприемлемо.


Ну, для вас это не приемлемо, потому что вы, это вы, а для кого-то приемлемо и даже желанно, потому она это она. Все люди разныя.

----------


## Нико

> Можно это рассматривать просто как интересный образец...


Да, если кто-то интересуется образцами, то, конечно...А если кто-то спешит сделать что-то действительно полезное, пока не сдохнет -- нужны другие искусные приёмы.

----------

Марина В (05.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, для вас это не приемлемо, потому что вы, это вы, а для кого-то приемлемо и даже желанно, потому она это она. Все люди разныя.


А для Вас?

----------


## До

> По опыту общения могу сказать с полной ответственностью: хронически проявляющееся предпочтение собственных проекций (класса "ах, на меня, хорошего, тут, кажется опять наехали!") сути сказанного в посте -- не моя системная ошибка. %)
> Иначе я сам, а не оппонент, периодически прикидывался бы срочно поглупевшим и эпиэодически страдающим провалами памяти и чуть ли не дисклексией...


У меня нет провалов памяти, по крайней мере я о них не помню.




> Ответ -- симметричный: в зависимости от того, как правильнее: "должен отвечать" или "обязан отвечать". : ))


Зен диалог?




> Я вынужден к этому прибегать, когда человек пишет очевидную экстраполятивную чушь, не будучи в теме.


Чушь пишете вы.




> Нет другого способа показать/пояснить такой личности, что *она* (*именно она, личность, а не её мысли или слова*) заблуждается.


Бог в помощь.




> Будь До переводчиком, разговор был бы другой. С обеих сторон.


Откуда знаете, что я не переводчик?




> А теперь вернёмся к сути. Было сказано:
> 1. Критерий действительно нечёткий, о чём несколько раз было сказано *до Вас* Олегом.


А виноват я?




> С другой стороны, *у меня*, много лет занимающего переводами, в частности, с языка иероглифического, т.е. принципиально отличного от русского по своей структуре, выработалось чёткое понимание того, как работать со скобками. Что я кратко и внятно (всего два пункта с примечанием касательно той же "нечёткости" : ) изложил. Потому претензии или рацпредложения по сему поводу -- к зеркалу. : )


Я к вам никаких претензий не предъявлял.

Почитайте еще раз сообщение, которое вас так задело:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....448#post349448

Что вас тут задело? Почему это совершенно нейтриальное сообщение заставило вас выплеснуть на меня всё это?
Дайте угадаю - задел вас сам факт того, что я вам что-то пишу. (Точнее даже не вам, а просто ваш пост был процитирован как пример.)

После этого вы находите у меня сто ошибок, "экстраполяции", отсутствие в теме. Лично мне, конечно, такой психологический феномен очень интересен, каюсь.




> 2. Из периода поледующего, "экстраполятивного" следует: *До, доведя до абсурда простую и ясную рекомендацию по использованию скобок и напрочь абстрагировавшись от переводческой практики, о которой шла речь в исходном посте, выступает против использования каких-либо скобок в переводах*.


Самое интересное тут, что я ничего такого не писал, и не доводил, и не рекомендовал, и не выступал. Т.е. вам показалось. И в результате я оказался дурак, потому что вам что-то показалось.




> *Отчего и пришлось напомнить* об имевшем место у До в личной переписке требовании означения кондратными : ) скобками вставок, необходимых для (пояснялось ранее)...


Т.е оттого, что вам что-то показалось чего я не писал и не думал.




> 3. Будь каждый новый качественный, профессиональный, а не профанический, перевод одного и того же текста исключительно авторским толкованием, эти переводы вообще нельзя было бы сопоставлять ни по какому критерию. Тем не менее, можно же! : ) Чем и занимаюсь постоянно, имея несколько переводов (бывало -- и разноязычных) одного и того же текста.


Я не только не переводчик, но и разных переводов не читал, не сравнивал и не изучал. Чтоб я делал не встретив вас - так бы и не осознал своё ничтожество. Спасибо!

----------


## До

> А для Вас?


Я считаю, что лучше переводить на современный язык. Но это мое личное мнение. Вот у Ю.К. первод Ланкаватары с архаизмами, что уж теперь делать, его право.

----------


## Dron

Пусть новое издание Ламрима будет снабжено дословным переводом, пожалуйста.
ОМ АРАПАЦА НАДИ.

----------

Доржик (24.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня нет провалов памяти, по крайней мере я о них не помню.


Классная шутка! Мне действительно очень нравится, даже если это баян, а не креатив До. : )
Спасиб.

[Обильные "я -- не я, и хата -- не моя" скипаю.]

И у меня остался только один вопрос, не риторический.

*Зачем Вы набили тот самый пост?*

Ответ Вы сюда, конечно, не дадите, да мне он и не нужен, как и всем остальным.
Просто покопайтесь в себе?
И если будете искренни с самим собой и сумеете при этом нещадно и методично отбрасывать всякое индульгирование, может получиться очень плодотворный анализ...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я считаю, что лучше переводить на современный язык. Но это мое личное мнение. Вот у Ю.К. первод Ланкаватары с архаизмами, что уж теперь делать, его право.


Вообще говоря, перевод не только Ланкаватары с архаизмами, но и все остальные мои переводы древних текстов -- таковы же. : ) Задача при этом ставится простая: не только хоть как-то передать древность текста, но и помочь потенциальному читателю не забывать родной язык.

До, покажете хотя бы один пример собственного перевода буддийского текста, с языка оригинала?
А то, действительно, какая-то ассиметрия получается: переводы Нико издаются, мои -- лежат в сети, а До свои, выходит, скрывает, что ли? Почему?

----------


## Нико

> До, покажете хотя бы один пример собственного перевода буддийского текста, с языка оригинала?
> А то, действительно, какая-то ассиметрия получается: переводы Нико издаются, мои -- лежат в сети, а До свои, выходит, скрывает, что ли? Почему?


Издание переводов -- еще не показатель. Можно быть гениальным переводчиком и не печататься. Но, если уж пошёл такой базар, переводы До хотелось бы почитать...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Издание переводов -- еще не показатель.


Речь чуть о другом: изданные или выложенные в Сеть переводы доступны, и с ними, при желании, можно ознакомиться.

----------


## Нико

> Речь чуть о другом: изданные или выложенные в Сеть переводы доступны, и с ними, при желании, можно ознакомиться.


Ну тогда и надо выложить в сеть или хотя бы дать ссылку на БФ.

----------


## До

> И у меня остался только один вопрос, не риторический.


Не риторический, но ответ не нужен.




> *Зачем Вы набили тот самый пост?*


Какой именно? #198?




> Ответ Вы сюда, конечно, не дадите,


Откуда знаете?




> да мне он и не нужен, как и всем остальным.


Откуда знаете про всех остальных?




> Просто покопайтесь в себе? И если будете искренни с самим собой и сумеете при этом нещадно и методично отбрасывать всякое индульгирование, может получиться очень плодотворный анализ...


Вы теперь ещё и великий гуру? Не знаете зачем сказал, знаете будущее, знаете кто о чем думает - и совет даёте. Прикольно. Я всегда знаю о чем и зачем пишу мне анализировать незачем, я поток сознания не изливаю на собеседника.

Вы лучше проанализируйте как из того, что я абсолютно не говорил и не подразумевал вы сделали кучу выводов и не только о моей личности, но и о том, что я говорил и подразумевал (чего я, ещё раз, не говорил и не подразумевал). Как например про то, что я против пользования скобками. Разве не удивительно - человек пишет про одно, а ему начинают хамить пост за постом, и только гораздо позже случайно пробалтываются, что както прочитали в его словах то, чего небыло.





> Вообще говоря, перевод не только Ланкаватары с архаизмами, но и все остальные мои переводы древних текстов -- таковы же. : )


И что это меняет? Опять считаете, что я вам предъявлял претензию на которую вы обязаны парировать?




> Задача при этом ставится простая: не только хоть как-то передать древность текста, но и помочь потенциальному читателю не забывать родной язык.


Я разве против?




> До, покажете хотя бы один пример собственного перевода буддийского текста, с языка оригинала?


Зачем мне что-то показывать - проанализируйте в тихой обстановке. _И если будете искренни с самим собой и сумеете при этом нещадно и методично отбрасывать всякое индульгирование, может получиться очень плодотворный анализ..._




> А то, действительно, какая-то ассиметрия получается: переводы Нико издаются, мои -- лежат в сети, а До свои, выходит, скрывает, что ли? Почему?


Т.е. ради этого вы мне тут хамили?




> переводы Нико издаются


Какие ещё переводы Нико? Она не переводит "_с языка оригинала_" и следовательно не переводчик по вашим личным критериям. А кто она, кстати? Расскажите, как вы такое назовёте - "полупереводчик", "недопереводчик"?

----------


## Юй Кан

До, каждый отвечает за своё.
Вы же на прямые и явно некомфортные для Вас вопросы, заданные Вам в этом треде, ни разу не ответили прямо.
Постоянно уходите в риторику, размывая вопрос, обсуждаемый мною с Вами, отделываясь отрицаниями класса "я этого не говорил, я не это имел в виду, я вообще тут не при чём" и т.п. "не ..."
Заодно, в ответ на простейшую просьбу показать своим переводы будд. текстов с языка оригинала начинаете рассуждать о Нико (!), "деликатно" намекая на то, что она "полупереводчик", "недопереводчик", при этом выдавая это за вероятную версию моей оценки её уровня.
Отсюда и моя уверенность в том, что До, уж тем более, не ответит и на вопрос, касающийся его мотивации при написании того самого поста #198:



> Это не чёткий/строгий критерий, поэтому и неразбериха. Вы слова выбираете так-же ведь для облегчения восприятия, в оригинале нет русских слов. Значит весь текст в квадратных скобках или наоброт - все это можно писать без скобок, так как, это перевод и он _должен_ нормально читаться по-русски.


И сколько можно тупить, прикидываясь не понимающим, на этот раз, о каком же это посте идёт речь? Посте не только не так давно Вам же процитированном, но и линк на который Вы сами же буквально накануне зачем-то давали мне... %)
ОК, оставим в покое явно некомфортный вопрос о мотивации, ответа на который я и не просил (! : ).
Задам более простой: "*Что Вы этим посланием хотели сказать?*"
Т.е. *поясните внятно*, в чём именно, на Ваш взгляд, я заблуждаюсь, сказав:



> До, доведя до абсурда простую и ясную рекомендацию по использованию скобок и напрочь абстрагировавшись от переводческой практики, о которой шла речь в исходном посте, выступает против использования каких-либо скобок в переводах.


Ответ на него необходим простой, внятный, без встречных риторических вопрошаний и т.п. уловок.

----------


## Же Ка

По моему, для подобного рода выяснений отношений существует система персональных сообщений... У вас по теме есть что сказать? =) Давно, кстати, от издателей новостей не было...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Предлагаю подчистить тему или вынести офтопик в отдельную тему, спугнете издателей  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> До, каждый отвечает за своё. Вы же на прямые и явно некомфортные для Вас вопросы, заданные Вам в этом треде, ни разу не ответили прямо. Постоянно уходите в риторику, *размывая вопрос, обсуждаемый мною с Вами*,


Вы обсуждаете - достоин ли я с вами говорить.




> *отделываясь отрицаниями* класса "я этого не говорил, я не это имел в виду, я вообще тут не при чём" и т.п. "не ..."


Если вы мне приписываете некое абсурдное утверждение (например о том, что скобки использовать нельзя), а я говорю, что "я этого не говорил и не имел ввиду", то это я отделываюсь? Но вы продолжаете меня раз за разом упрекать именно за это утверждение, которого я не делал.

Понимаю, что вам хочется помериться, кто круче. (Ну это же очевидно выпирает из всех ваших постов.) А мне интересно поговорить о _теме_. Правда, признаю, психические отклонения мне тоже интересны.

Вы сердито жалуетесь, что я не отвечаю на неудобные вопросы - а где вы отвечаете на неудобные вопросы, например о том, где я говорил то, чего я не говорил?




> Заодно, в ответ на простейшую просьбу показать своим переводы будд. текстов с языка оригинала начинаете рассуждать о Нико (!), "деликатно" намекая на то, что она "полупереводчик", "недопереводчик", при этом выдавая это за вероятную версию моей оценки её уровня.


Нет, она не _полупереводчик_, с моей т.з., а нормальный переводчик. "Полупереводчик" - с вашей т.з. - экстраполяция с ваших слов, и это не деликатный намёк, а печальная констатация вашего отношения к людям.

А дело было так:

_— Будь До переводчиком, разговор был бы другой. С обеих сторон.
— Откуда знаете, что я не переводчик?
— До, покажете хотя бы один пример собственного перевода буддийского текста, с языка оригинала?_

Т.е. нужно переводить именно буддийский текст и именно с языка оригинала, чтоб вы посчитали такого человека переводчиком - меньшее не котируется?




> Отсюда и моя уверенность в том, что До, уж тем более, не ответит и на вопрос, касающийся его мотивации при написании того самого поста #198:


Отсюда - т.е. из следующего поста который я на тот момент ещё не написал? Ну вы провидец, ей богу. Как мне повезло общаться с вами!




> И сколько можно тупить, прикидываясь не понимающим, на этот раз, о каком же это посте идёт речь? Посте не только не так давно Вам же процитированном, но и линк на который Вы сами же буквально накануне зачем-то давали мне... %)


Как хорошо. Я туплю приводя ссылку на пост, которую вы мне обратно же и приводите. То, что я правильно догадался про пространному намёку, это признак моей тупости. А то что вы прямо до этого не указывали, это признак умности. И как вежливо и тонко вы подметили!




> ОК, оставим в покое явно некомфортный вопрос о мотивации, ответа на который я и не просил (! : ).


Конечно не _просили_ - вы его просто _задали_.




> Задам более простой: "*Что Вы этим посланием хотели сказать?*"


То, что я хотел сказать _там_ написано прямым текстом. Просто прочитайте, сначала успокоившись.




> Т.е. *поясните внятно*, в чём именно, на Ваш взгляд, я заблуждаюсь, сказав: "До, доведя до абсурда простую и ясную рекомендацию по использованию скобок и напрочь абстрагировавшись от переводческой практики, о которой шла речь в исходном посте, выступает против использования каких-либо скобок в переводах."


Конечно, поясняю свою тупую мысль:

1. Я не доводил до абсурда простую и ясную рекомендацию по использованию скобок.
2. Я не напрочь абстрагировался от переводческой практики.
3. Я не выступал против использования каких-либо скобок в переводах.

А теперь вы просто и внятно поясните где в моих словах вы это прочитали. Буду ждать ответа!




> Ответ на него необходим простой, внятный, без встречных риторических вопрошаний и т.п. уловок.


По-другому не умею.

----------


## Юй Кан

Опять сплошные "я не..." вместо простых и внятных прояснений собственных, якобы неверно понятых/истолкованных мыслей... 

Итого: умение уходить от ответов во всевозможные "я не...", встречные "зеркалки" заданных вопросов и т.п.  уже замечательно освоено.
Осталось научиться прояснять другим собственные суждения, не отвлекаясь на измышленные обиды и проекции.

И будет полная диалектика в действии.

Ну, а разница между переводчиком с языка оригинала и с англ. перевода в том и состоит, что с англ. переводить -- проще. Т.е. во втором варианте никакие скобки могут и вообще не понадобиться. Только и всего.

----------


## Юй Кан

До, удалось, всё же, отыскать Ваше давнее письмо с пожеланием (извините, никакого "сердитого требования", действительно, не было) помещать в квадратные скобки добавки переводчика к тексту или толкования оного.

Хотите, процитирую его здесь?

----------


## Нико

> Какие ещё переводы Нико? Она не переводит "_с языка оригинала_" и следовательно не переводчик по вашим личным критериям. А кто она, кстати? Расскажите, как вы такое назовёте - "полупереводчик", "недопереводчик"?


Согласна на почётное звание "полупереводчика". Лет тринадцать-четырнадцать переподила с англ. языка (который кажется многим людям таким примитивным, что вроде как даже не иностранный язык, а "полуиностранный"), а теперь вот с тибетского чего-то пытаюсь. Сорри, короче.

----------

Galina (24.04.2011), Дондог (22.04.2011), Доржик (24.09.2010), Юй Кан (09.09.2010)

----------


## Tengon

Вопрос к обладателям нового издания (двухтомного) – изменилось ли место, в старом издании бывшее в I томе, стр. 24 (9б) 3 абзаце: << Поэтому говорить: "Раз я махаянист, "корзины" Хинаяны практиковать не буду", - значит противоречить [Учению].>>?

английский перевод этого места тоже не далеко ушел:

<< Thus, it is contradictory to propound that you should not train in the scriptural collections of the hinayana because you are a mahayana practitioner. >>

в оригинале:

<< theg pa chen po pa yin pa’i phyir theg dman gyi sde snod la bslab par mi bya’o zhes smra ba ni ‘gal ba’i rtags so,,>>

Дело в том, что здесь Цонкапа приводит не полный силлогизм:

утверждение: «отсутствие необходимости изучать и практиковать учения, относящиеся к низшим колесницам»

обоснование: «приверженность к Пути Бодхисаттв»

Но, «приверженность к Пути Бодхисаттв», является обоснованием «наличия необходимости изучать и практиковать учения, относящиеся к низшим колесницам»,
то есть обоснованием кардинально противоположного смысла.

Есть несколько видов неправильных обоснований, такие как: несвязанное, неполное и противное. В нашем случае пример третьего. Поэтому это место можно перевести и так:

Выражение: «Будучи махаянистом, недóлжно упражняться в разделах низшей колесницы», – является обоснованием противного.

----------

Аминадав (21.04.2011)

----------


## Нико

> << Thus, it is contradictory to propound that you should not train in the scriptural collections of the hinayana because you are a mahayana practitioner. >>
> 
> в оригинале:
> 
> << theg pa chen po pa yin pa’i phyir theg dman gyi sde snod la bslab par mi bya’o zhes smra ba ni ‘gal ba’i rtags so,,>>
> 
> 
> Выражение: «Будучи махаянистом, недóлжно упражняться в разделах низшей колесницы», – является обоснованием противного


.

Мне кажется, Тенгон, что тут смысл не исковеркан в англ. языке, а переведён более литертурно и удобочитаемо.

smra ba ni 'ga; ba'i rtags so -- это можно перевести и как "обоснование противного", что буквально, технично и понятно лишь тем, кто изучал буддийскую формальную логику. А it's contadictory to propound -- то же самое, но литературно и понятно для каждого. ИМХО!

----------

Аминадав (21.04.2011)

----------


## Tengon

А как перевести на русский it's contadictory to propound? 

и ИМХО: Ламрим предназначался в первую очередь для уже изучавших философию   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dondhup (26.09.2010)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Третье издание Ламрима поступило в продажу! 

Оформление обложки такое же, как в предыдущем издании, но сами тома выше и шире, т.к. шрифт в новом издании крупнее. Так что книга более легко раскрывается и более удобно читается.

----------

Asanga (11.11.2010), Caddy (11.11.2010), Dondhup (10.11.2010), Svarog (11.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.11.2010), Доржик (12.11.2010), Майя П (12.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.04.2011)

----------


## Asanga

и бумага толще

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как хорошо! Пусть Учение Ламы Цонкапы будет распространяться и не будет препятствий!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

не собираюсь чтолибо сказать в защиту или оправдание тех или иных стилей певеводов, просто обращаю внимание на ряд текстов кои я выложил сейчас в разделе "буддийская литература".
В "Источнике мудрецов"(парамита и мадхьямика)http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16440 изложен взгляд монгольских переводчиков как следует переводить тиб тексты. 
в переводе "источник мудрецов" Тантра http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16458Виктор Пупышев попытался изложить свою точку зрения на уровни перевода. Как ему удалось реализовать этот принцип вопрос весьма спорный. Вот отрывок из его предисловия  к переводу. Следует учесть, что писалось это в 80е годы

*Тибетские и монгольские ученые в тантрийских текстах находили до шести и более заложенных в них смыслов (см. стр. 16 и 17 перевода). 
Для теории и практики перевода тантрийских текстов на русский язык существенное значение имеют три:
1) 	yig don     -  буквальный смысл,
2) 	tshig don  -  словесный смысл,  
3) 	nges don  -  истинный смысл.
При переводе буквальному смыслу соответствует буквальный первод. Если буквальный перевода вполне понятен, и на уровне фразы полностью передает смысловую нагрузку оригинала, то этим самым он передает словесный смысл. (см. прим. 94). Истинный смысл постигается через практику, и если переводной текст может служить руководством к действию, то можно считать, что в этом переводном тексте заложена также возможность реализации истинного смысла.
С задачей вкладывания в буквальный перевод тройного (четверичного и т.д.) смысла тибетские переводчики справились блестяще, поскольку они обладали совершенным знанием предмета. И, в течение длительного времени обучались в Индии, впитывали в себя живую традицию. 
Для нас же, буддологов, трудность состоит прежде всего в том, что живая традиция нам практически малодоступна или недоступна вовсе (это, разумеется, не относится к ученым буддистам, занимающимся научной буддологией). В буддологическую литературу же вкралась масса ошибок и неточностей, часто из-за того, что некоторые авторы ложно считали буддийскую тантру производным от индуистских тантр и нередко “домысливали” значение малопонятных для них буддийских терминов, опираясь на их значение в более доступных и лучше изученных брахманских системах, где эти термины употреблялись в ином контексте и в иных значениях, аэто затемняло и искажало смысл рассматриваемых буддийских текстов (см. об этом [16, стр. 316-317]). Так, например, yum в буквальном переводе “мать”, супруга тантрийского идама, в работах по буддизму сплошь и рядом идентифицируется с cakti [shakti] шиваитских тантр, что справедливо возмущает А.Говинду [16, с. 319]. Между тем, ни в одном из известных мне тантрийских текстов оснований для такого сопоставления не имеется. Скорее даже Юм - нечто противоположное Шакти, так как энергия Шакти направлена на созидание миров, то есть страдания, активность же Юм - это активность нирванизации, успокоения страдания, а сама Юм ничто иное, как антропоморфный символ шуньи или интуиции, праджни, за которой признается определенная запредельная (pha rol tu phyin pa) реальность. Само же слово “шакти” (shakti) в буддийских тантрийских текстах встречается, но лишь в одном значении - пика или копье определенной формы [12, т.VII, с. 1037].
Чтобы избежать подобных ошибок, я в своем переводе старался опираться только на тибетские тексты, на трактовку того или иного термина самими буддистами и по мере возможности не привлекать европейских переводов, даже хороших, так как основой настоящей работы является разработка тантрийской терминологии для перевода именно на русский язык, и те задачи, которые я перед собою при этом ставлю, европейскими переводчиками начали ставиться только в самое последнее время.
Для того, чтобы передать дух текста, я предпринял попытку применить опыт тибетских переводчиков. И в тех случаях, когда буквальный перевод в простых русских словах был понятен и на уровне фразы, то есть отражал и словесный смысл, я давал именно буквальный перевод (однако, необходимость в пояснительных словах которые я заключаю в обычные скобки, постоянно ощущалась).
В некоторых случаях буквальный перевод не нес бы никакой информации для читателя, знакомого с переводной и комментаторской литературой по Тантре на европейских языках  и мало знакомого с оригинальной тибетской тантрийской литературой. Ведь к сожалению, печатных работ русских буддологов по Тантре очень мало.
В этих случаях я давал перевод, соответствующий словесному смыслу, обосновывая достоверность такого перевода в комментариях и в комментариях же приводя перевод буквальный, если в этом существовала необходимость.
Так, буквальный перевод терминов bdag gi gzhi  и  gzhan gyi gzhi не представляет затруднений, но в таком переводе смысл фразы будет не выявлен и задача переводчика останется не выполненной (см. с. 7 и прим. 35). То же в случаях с. 9 прим. 37-38, с. 12 прим. 51. От этого правила я отступал, когда сам термин требует вопрошания и последующего разъяснения либо когда разъяснение смысла, заложенного в термине, традиционно существовало лишь в устной передаче (карнатантра) - в этих случаях я даю лищь буквальный перевод или же оставляю терми7н непереведенным, как это делали монгольские переводчики. При ином подходе был бы нарушен дух текста, что представляется недопустимым.
Когда же по мере дальнейшей разработки тантрийской терминологии при буквальном переводе на русский язык того или иного термина мы станем учитывать (“доставать из памяти”) и его словесный смысл, буквальный перевод станет во всех случаях правомерен. 
Перевод некоторых общеизвестных терминов, которые я интерпретирую иначе, чем это принято, также требует пояснения.
В качестве примера возьмем четыре безмерных:
1) byams pa             -  доброта (букв. дружественность, дружелюбие), 
2) 	sning rdzhe        -  милосердие,
3) 	rdzhes yi rang    -  радость (или результативная радость),
4) 	btang snyoms    -  равное отношение ко всем.
Простые слова, отражающие  букву и дух тибетскиго термина, взяты мною здесь потому, что они не вызывают уводящих в сторону ассоциаций, и дело заключается в том,  чтобы наполнить их соответствующим содержанием. Формула для созерцания, с помощью которой эти состояния сознания достигаются, приведена в прим. 34.
Термин sning rdzhe, который обычно переводят как “сострадание”, здесь передан словом “милосердие” и вот почему.
Согласно буддийской теории, сострадание (sning brtse pa,  kp), то есть способность сочувствовать страданию ближнего, является врожденным свойством человеческой личности. Со временем оно либо развивается, либо сходит почти на нет. Н определенной степени развития сострадание превращается в нечто иное - в четыре последовательных активных состояния сознания, направленных на оказание действенной помощи живым существам.
Хотелось бы обратить внимание читателя еще на один принципиальный момент. До тех пор, пока термин shes rab, prajñ  и  ye shes, jñna  будут переводиться на европейские языки одним словом - русским ли “мудрость”, английским ли 
“wisdom”, смысл буддийской теории и практики, и махаяны и тантры, передан не будет. Для выявления семантики указанных терминов необходимо учитывать значение термина thabs, upya. Упая - это метод, движение мысли по заданной программе от состояния запутанности к абсолютной чистоте в потоке сознания. Праджня - это интуиция, эмоциональная точность, мечом которой отсекаются заблуждения разума, идущего путем метода. Метод вещь абсолютная, он направлен от Нирваны (Учителя) к Сансаре (ученику), и на пути совершенствования является для ученика рядом вех, указующим  правильное направление для разума ищущего. Интуиция, эмоционально-мистическая интуиция, есть движение души затерянного в Сансаре индивида к духовности Учителя-Будды  или к Нирване.  Результатом содружества или недвойственности метода и интуиции является джняна - мудрость недвойственности метода (блаженства) и интуиции (шуньи). Таким образом, термин shes rab следует передавать словом “интуиция”, и только термин ye shes может быть передан словом “мудрость”.
Свой комментарий я не рискнул бы назвать филологическим, скорее он может быть назван терминологическим, так как основными задачами, которые я перед собою ставил при составлении комментария в виде примечаний, были обоснование предлагаемого перевода, разъяснение словесного смысла буквального перевода, если в этом ощущалась необходимость, а также объяснение большей части терминов, оставленных мною в их санскритской или тибетской форме. Привлечение во многих местах санскритских эквивалентов к приводимым в скобках тибетским терминам служит для облегчения восприятия перевода специалистами-буддологами, которые в своей практической деятельности чаще пользуются санскритом, нежели тибетским языком.........................*

----------

Dondhup (23.04.2011), Майя П (12.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

кстати и Гюнтер немного высказывается о разнице филологического и смыслового подходов в предисловии к Жизнь и учение Наропы. К чему это привело у самого Гюнтера можно увидеть по выложенным текстам : 
Сараха Песни царю,http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16381 

Жизнь и учение Наропыhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16396, 

Матрица тайныhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16429.

хотя мое личное мнение неизменно: больше глоссариев и ссылок на терминологию в тексте и в примечаниях. Я лично тупею :Cry:  от всех этих "помыслов", "уделов", "завесов", "совокупностей", "уха нет", "глаза нет", "ума нет"(в 40 лет и не будет) и пр. Если не знать других переводов и текстов, то абхидхармические структуры трудно ухватить. Буддизм все же прежде всего МЕТОД И МЕТОДОЛОГИЯ, а не "вздохи на скамейке и не прогулки при луне". ну например, кому из математиков может придти в голову назвать дифференциал "мельчителем" или "разделителем-разлучником", а интеграл "смесителем" или "сводником"?

бодхичитта как порывы так и рождает ассоциации с "души прекрасные порывы" :Kiss: , хотя в тиб. жанчуб семс скрыт смысл *соединения абс. и отн. аспектов мысли*, что порывами, (взрывами и надрывами) ну никак не ухватывается, хотя в натуре у некоторых именно так и проявляется. :Big Grin: 
что впрочем может и хорошо на первый случай, значит еще есть хоть какие то эмоции у человека

----------

PampKin Head (20.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (22.04.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (13.11.2010), Уэф (12.11.2010)

----------


## Sahafa

И ещё по этому изданию пишут : 
**Сразу должен предупредить: поскольку Ваджраяна является тайным учением, некоторые фрагменты текста (в частности во втором томе) по совету наших учителей в этом издании будут выпущены. Но пока что таких фрагментов немного.** ( http://www.dazan.spb.ru/main/876/ )

Т.е в изданиях на монгольском и тибетском всё есть а в переводе на русский решили урезать...
Не лучше ли продавать тогда книги в которых есть такие описания "для тех кто имеет посвящение в Ануттара Тантру" как это обычно делается? Т.е русским буддистам, даже тем кто имеет посвящения не будет доступна информация в полном объёме...  Зачем тогда издавать?

----------

PampKin Head (20.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И ещё по этому изданию пишут : 
> **Сразу должен предупредить: поскольку Ваджраяна является тайным учением, некоторые фрагменты текста (в частности во втором томе) по совету наших учителей в этом издании будут выпущены. Но пока что таких фрагментов немного.** ( http://www.dazan.spb.ru/main/876/ )
> 
> Т.е в изданиях на монгольском и тибетском всё есть а в переводе на русский решили урезать...
> Не лучше ли продавать тогда книги в которых есть такие описания "для тех кто имеет посвящение в Ануттара Тантру" как это обычно делается? Т.е русским буддистам, даже тем кто имеет посвящения не будет доступна информация в полном объёме...  Зачем тогда издавать?


+1

----------


## Sahafa

Получается неравностный подход. Мне честно говоря не понятна такая позиция издателей. Например книги по Тантрам не продают в руки просто так, не имеющим соответствующих посвящений... (да и браться практиковать что либо без посвящений бесполезно), а тут просто решили взять и исключить из текста информацию.

Всётаки хотелось бы увидеть комментарии уважаемых издателей по этому поводу.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Комментарий А. Терентьева:



> ...за тибетцев с монголами я не ответчик. Я думаю, что оба фактора у них играли роль при принятии решений: во-первых, маленький тираж и недоступность классического языка для простого народа (современные тибетцы, например, как и монголы - не понимают эти тексты. Я лично убеждался не раз в этом. Это как для нас старославянский). Второй фактор - у них другая культура, нет подавляюще мощного враждебного окружения на родном языке, как у нас с православием где секс вообще является первородным грехом, - вселенским злом. А среди своих - не так опасно просчитаться: поймут. Что касается идеи продавать "только для получивших посвящение" - ты же сама понимаешь, что люди без совести и враждебно настроенные к Дхарме легко могут заполучить эту книгу. А в данном случае вред не только в том, что кто-то без посвящения может начать делать практики и с ума сойдёт, а в том что этот текст может быть использован против буддизма.
> 
> И вообще, выпущены будут только куски, объясняющие учителям как надо давать посвящение - кого это вообще у нас касается! Я обещаю, что если кто-то компетентный из русских возьмётся давать посвящение ануттара-тантры - мы ему дадим эти несколько страниц. Поскорей бы такие появились!

----------

Asanga (24.06.2011), Caddy (22.04.2011), Sahafa (23.04.2011), Svarog (22.04.2011), Дондог (22.04.2011), Сергей Ч (22.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дондог

“Компетентный из русских” или нерусских скорее всего, должен хорошо знать тибетский, так зачем ему перевод?

----------


## Sahafa

Спасибо, всё ясно. Тогда действительно упущения не столь существенны и если это может навредить Учению в России тогда это лучшее решение согласен.

Да враждебно настроенных к Дхарме в России очень много, согласен.

----------


## Дондог

Имхо (как говорят на Кавказе) в сокращении нет ничего страшного. Существует ведь, насколько я знаю, помимо большого Ламрима — средний, с сокращением многим подробностей.

Пп. монгольского перевода, обсуждавшегося в начале темы — не разбираясь в вопросе, укажу, что Цыбиков в статье “О монгольском переводе «Лам-рим чэн-по»” и “Материалах к русскому переводу «Лам-рим чэн-по»” (есть во 2-м т. “Избранных сочинений”) анализирует *три* разных монгольских перевода и ошибки в них.

----------


## Dron

Берзин про неуместность термина "уровень" в контексте двух истин:



> Please don't get confused by the usual reference to these as "the two levels of truth." There is no word "level" here. "Level" implies that the deepest truth - usually translated as "ultimate" or "absolute," as if it were some transcendent thing - is a higher level. Consequently, we might have the idea that the conventional level is no good, so we want to go to the transcendent level, because that is where everything is going to be peaceful and blissful and we don't have to deal with all the problems on the conventional level.
> 
> Let's throw the word "level" out the window because it is not there in the original languages. We are just speaking about two aspects of things that are true and correct. One is the appearance (the conventional level) and the other is the way in which things exist, with an absence of existing in impossible ways.


1)Такого слова просто в оригинале, 2)в качестве выражения смысла в данном контексте оно не только лишнее, но и 3)вносящее посторонние смыслы. На этом основании предлагается "выбросить его в окно".

----------

